

Ask HN: What would be an interesting topic of Cryptocurrency to research about?  - sebastialonso


======
cryptsytrader
Open Transactions. There is a lack of coherent and complete instructions and
documentation regarding building an OT server that is ready for business and
understood by a large community of developers. I don't understand how OT can
send and receive BTC without operating on the block chain or interface with
bitcoind. And end to end tutorial on OT would allow you to research more than
just cryptocurrency it would provide an education on a variety of types of
crypto financial instruments and encryption in general. There are already some
great talks/videos out there on OT, but from my perspective they are given
from the view of someone who knows the tech like their own hands.

------
wmf
[http://vitalik.ca/files/problems.pdf](http://vitalik.ca/files/problems.pdf)

